# What's the best quality for price Ref. Monitor Kit?



## kizm0 (Jul 10, 2009)

I've been looking for hours..I've seen some pretty good kits\DIY plans out there. What do you consider the best quality for price Reference Speaker plans\Kit? 

Here's one that stood out to me:
http://www.rjbaudio.com/DD8/dd8-1.html


----------

